# molds



## blbxt1 (Dec 3, 2013)

was looking for the wizard molds does any one know how to get in contact with them?


----------



## navycop (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't know about wizard molds, but Fred (ptownsubbie) makes them..


----------



## longbeard (Dec 3, 2013)

PTownSubbie aka Fred Wissen pen blanks and silicone molds - Portsmouth, Virginia


----------



## SSobel (Dec 4, 2013)

Ditto on Mike and Harry...you won't be dissapointed!


----------

